# Lustig, Brieftaube schneller als Internet.



## Casemodding_Maker (17. September 2009)

Moin.
Eine Brieftaube namens Winston hat in Südafrika einen Wettlauf gegen das Internet gewonnen.Der elf Monate alte Täuberich transportierte ein Datenpaket an seinen Füssen weitaus schneller ans Ziel als die angebliche Hochgeschwindigkeitsleitung (ADSL) eines Internetproviders.
Rechnet man das Herunterladen der Vier Gigabyte mit,brauchte die Taube für die 85 Kilometer lange Strecke gut zwei STD.,so ein Sprecher.
In dieser Zeit habe der Computern über die  ADSL-leitung gerade mal vier Prozent der identischen Datenmenge übertragen.


Quelle: Teletext von ARD

uups hätte besser bei Internet und Netzwerk gepasst.


----------



## heartcell (17. September 2009)

also schaff ich mir jetzt ne brieftaube an?


----------



## Tamio (17. September 2009)

heartcell schrieb:


> also schaff ich mir jetzt ne brieftaube an?


Lieber gleich ein Dutzend sonst kannst ja nicht gleichzeitig auf mehreren Seiten surfen


----------



## Havenger (4. November 2009)

ui ich glaube dann bräuchte ich ne armee von tauben bei der langen liste in cryptload ...


----------



## ole88 (4. November 2009)

ich glaub da brauch ich nen ganzen stall wenn ich so viele seiten gleichzeitig aufhabe


----------



## Grell_Sutcliff (4. November 2009)

Theorie : Taube + Netzwerkkabel im hintern = schneller Datentransfer???

Oder Taubenstall = Super Computer???

Ob die Taube schon ein Jobangebot von Microsoft & co. bekommen hat?!


----------

